# Fruits and Veggies?



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey guys, looks like I'm finally back on the site! Luckily, Spiff hasn't had many problems in the last year; he's been healthy and active and at a good weight.
I took him outside for the first time since winter the other day, and he seemed to get a real thrill in exploring my front yard (under supervision, of course ) and I started to think of what other new and "exotic" things I could include in his life, because I'm pretty sure he gets extremely bored in a big cage in my room.
So my question is this, what kinds of fruits, veggies, and other fresh foods can I give him to make his meals more exciting? I remember seeing once a list of appropriate veggies somewhere in this forum, but for the life of me I can't find it again. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

If i am not mistaken theres a list somewhere on the forum with fruits and veggies that are okay, my hedgie is so darn picky she doesn't even like meal works, in fact her only treat is watermelon only food other then her cat food mix she has consistently taken too. She loves water melon.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome back! Glad to hear that Spiff is doing well. Here's the fruit and veggie list.  viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=fruit+and+veggie

For other ideas on how to make his cage more exciting, you could add more toys that you can hide treats around, like paper towel rolls (cut down the middle and corners rounded), stuffed animals, fake plants for aquariums (I get the silk ones to make sure they won't be too sharp or pointy and poke eyes), and maybe a dig box (with aquarium stones, plastic stones/shells, or fleece). I did something like this for Lily, she now has several plants, a ferret tunnel, and a shallow dig box with aquarium stones in her cage. I freeze crickets for her and hide them around her cage, and also got a couple different cat treats that I can hide in her cage and won't spoil. She's started spending the first few minutes of her nights running around searching for all of her treats.


----------

